# 2014 Canadiana 2-stage



## Iceman208 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just bought this today. It's practically never used. No scratches, no missing parts, nothing loose, if it weren't for the bottom plate being a little scratched from testing it, one would say it's straight from the box. I couldn't find much info on it. Being my first one, does anyone know anything about it? All I know is that the engine is great, B&S cnd my Toro mower has one too. 😎


----------

